# my stealth fridge



## risktaker27 (Jan 17, 2008)

so far its about 90% done:woohoo: i will be picking up active air blower and fans in the next few days.then i wll throw the rest in after,mylar,light,hydro setup,etc

well any info or coments would be GREAT.ill keep it updated in next couple days when i finish it up


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice rig!  You should put a tap for a keg on it so it looks like a kegerator.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice!  Stealth is the way to go.  Refridgerators just seem like such a natural choice, well, as natural under the circumstances of growing a tropical plant in a fridge!!  
   I'm becoming more and more interested in using old furniture and such to build totally stealth enclosures, as I get older 
   I mean you don't want your girlfriends' kids talking about how mommy's boyfriend has a garden in the closet.
   Yesterday on the way to work I got to thinking that it could be a good business plan, although a bit on the edge of the legal envelope, but still legal as far as I know.  You know to do a small business where you sell stealth cabs made out of fridges and old furniture, totally teched out ~ selling them to yuppies and the like.  People for whom dropping a grand or more on a very stealth cab ready to grow is very appealing.  Hmmm.  I know there are some businesses like this already.  Food for thought.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 17, 2008)

cool cloning container. I don't see how you would be able to grow stuff for very long in it tho. maybe if you lst'd right from week 1....


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 17, 2008)

Yo risktaker27,

  I love it, can already see tall stand up freezers with a door lock. An electric plug coming out of it is like duh-what else would it have. LOL it's perfect.
   Did you take out the plastic liner, looks like you left it in. It would be great for shelving, but what did you do with the coils and the condenser ? Did you yank them ?.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice going, the only thing I would mention that it may lost it's stealthiness is the hole in the top. If you can camouflage it with something after...maybe a fake plant to hide it or something so it goes into it and maybe out the back unnoticed? Just a thought but keep up the good work.


----------



## risktaker27 (Jan 17, 2008)

thx for the coments guys keep them coming.and to anser your questions
i plan on growing lowryder2 as soon as i get them in the mail.so hight not a prob
like i said im about 90% done.i plan on useing as a small vent cover for the top that i will spray paint black.and also its going to be in a closet out of sight anyway.
and yes i guted the hole fridge removed compresser thing.cut out the back to increase room.used sheet metal to cover up hole.silacone up the hole thing.
i will be posting more pics soon as i finish it up in the next week and a step by step of all items need to complete the hole thing for under $650

i should start selling thes things that would be cool but its hard enough working 40hrs a week.and with a wife and a 2 year old dosent help:fid:


----------



## JeSus (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice, i hope it works out good  Ill keep my eye on this


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks awesome to me, I just hope you didn't go out and buy that new, just to gut it.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Feb 3, 2008)

i will be posting more pics soon as i finish it up in the next week and a step by step of all items need to complete the hole thing for under $650

Seem alittle expensive there.!!

i should start selling thes things that would be cool but its hard enough working 40hrs a week.and with a wife and a 2 year old dosent help:fid:[/quote]

Lol there that word   WIFE & KID  again and here I thought I only had the problem of can't get much accomplish with them around. !!!


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 3, 2008)

$650 bucks is quite an expensive price for such a small operation. Can't wait to see that list.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 15, 2008)

yo man thats a wicked grow machine  i'll be checking back to see progress so far. Keep it green


----------



## gangalama (Feb 15, 2008)

YAHYAH cant wait 2see that thing in action. U got my mind goin now, I might hafta pull out the toolbelt!!  Goodluck wit evryting mang!!!


----------

